# Marmalady and TJ have babies! Updated!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Marmalady is a standard marked agouti doe who may be tan as well, and TJ (short for Toast w/Jam) is a standard marked champagne. They have eight nice long pinkies, 3/4's of which have red eyes! Argentes and champagnes and fawns! Oh, my! Certainly, there are argents, and maybe champagne and fawn as well. I'm extremely relieved to have started recovering these lines....they are the colors I love the most, and the ones I worked hardest to produce.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds good!! Congrats.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm really glad to hear that everything is working out for the best. Excited to read that you will be getting new mice from Winnipeg in the near future too. You deserve positive energy to come your way!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for your consideration, folks. I'm trying to be a better mousekeeper than I was before; if nothing else of note comes as a result of the tragedy, there'll be that to show for it. I have always tried to improve in whatever area I am endeavoring, and was doing so at the time of the accident, and see no reason not to keep reaching for the next level. The floor in the mousery gets swept and/or vacuumed every night no without fail, and I always go back into the mousery after I've put everything away and turned out the light, in order to check one more time to be sure the heater is set properly and wasn't jogged whenit was put back in the center of the room, to be sure that it is set properly.

In addition, I visit the mousery at least once during the day just to be sure there's no pressing matters that need addressing. My arthritis cannot be used as an excuse for not doing this. For certain, I need to continue losing weight so that climping those stairs once or twice extra in a day doesn't make much difference. Dangitall, I'm not old enough to let myself go! I've been slowly losing weight for about six years now, and that has to continue if I'm to be considered for hip replacement.

I am quite excited about traveling to Winnipeg for meeces and for making music with old friends.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Just checked on my mousies; peeked at TJ's and Marmy's babies. It looks like they are all going to be light colors like champagne, fawn, yellow, argente. Can quite tell on some of them as the fur is just starting to come in, but you know how that is, can't wait to know which is what. They looked a bit underdeveloped when they were born, but caught up in the first two days and by the next day they were showing little rolls of fat around the arms and legs.

The babies are nice and long. I can hardly wait to see fiery orange again!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have 6 litters at the moment one litter is fawn satin with a rex coat moustress they came off a satin fawn.I have a litter agouti satin with rex coats too.My others are Champagne satin and fawn satin im very pleased with the litters also, I have some hairless babies too, and a litter of ten Siamese seal point 3 of the litter have come out satin with lovely seal point markings gorgeous coats which im going to breed off those when there older the others have a duller coat and starting to get there markings also.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Fawn satin is my second favorite right after champagne tan satin. I am so happy to find that all my adult marked agouti does carry the recessives for champagne and that Penuche is both recessive and dominant yellow/red. I worked long and hard eliminating the brindling from my Avy stock, and wouldn't like to have to start over. I know folks are going to want pix of the babies, but I'm waiting until the colors are fully grown in. I wouldn't have minded at all if I got an agouti in this litter, especially a solid unmarked agouti. My only agouti is an ancient weird looking half-wild doe, so she's no use in breeding. Maybe I'll get two argentes I can try to get agoutis from. I wonder how hard it is to breed markings out; I have lots of marked agoutis in a couple of my litters.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The colors are just beginning to show. I'm going to be very pleased if there are tris or splashed in this litter, as both come from tri litters. The babies are five days old.


TJ and the babies He's one of my champagnes that look almost dark enough to be dove.


This photo features the lovely Marmalady. She's much larger than her mate.


Had to add this pic; Marmalady is such a lovely warm agouti.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump! These pics got run over by a lot of other posts today! (Previous post in this thread.)

Hey, I just noticed that I renamed these guys; I must have been in a very dark mood when I named these two Harold and Maude. Brownie points to anyone who can tell me what those names come from.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Aww! Adorable bubs and I looooove their momma. She's gorgeous!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very sweet. Hey, that mama is the same color as the new one I just picked up. I just love the color. It's like coffee with a touch of cream. Love it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It looks like I got marked fawn and champagne in this litter. I'm not sure yet whether or not one of the orangey ones is argent, and there are a couple who look to may be tri or splashed. And there appears to be a marked bone.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Mum and dad look like they are doing as good a job with the babies as you are moustress  Congrats on the new arrivals - I love the little red marked satin :love1

Did you give Marmalady and TJ the names Harold and Maude from the film of the same name?? It's rather dark and I can see why you changed it - it doesn't suit such beautiful, bright, happy mice! I'm thinking of naming any more male mice after some of Cary Grant's characters - my favourite all time actor and he did such a range of characters!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ding ding ding! Right on! Yeah, a dark film, to be sure, but one of my favorites.

They are looking pretty healthy, though a bit small than the ones I used to have. That'll be something to work on in future pairings. I hope to have a fawn doe from this litter to breed to one the red satin boys. Those boys are going to be busy, as I have plans for using them heavily.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very cute!! These are the babies from the agouti momma? Interesting what colors came out of her.

My new mouse(same color as your momma on this thread) seems to have had babies now, so will hopefully get to post pics soon.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I was pretty sure she carried the recessives for the red eyes and for champagne. Several of my marked agouti does carry those recessives. That's good as it will shorten the amount of time I'll take me to restore the fawn/red/champagne/argent lines. My mousery is going to be getting fuller as the babies born at the very beginning of the year come of age and get split into his and hers tanks. I have already done this with Berg's oldest litter. He is proving to be a godsend, as I believe his size is just what I need to help build bigger mousie bodies. His boys who are only four weeks old look almost like some of the smaller adult meees I've had in the past.

Oh, and, thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Two weeks old today; eyes should be opening today.


Toast w/Jam and his babies


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

It's no good, I'm getting broody for mouse babes again looking at your pics-Congrats on all your lovely litters!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

what you call Champagne- is it referred to as Dove in Australia?? if not, they must be very similar
by the way gorgeous bubs, i just can't get enough of baby pic's :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Anubis: Actually, they are too light to be dove, and not what the Brits wold call champagne. We generally lack the cordovan modifier on the recessive b locus that gives show champagnes it's golden glow. It is a plain and simple champagne, aa bb pp, and I am known for having achieved as many different shades of champagne as are possible, most of them way off the required tone for show.

Here's are a few new pix:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Moustress  it's all still a little confusing


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

anubis; even in aus a dove is a pink eyed dilute black, and a champagne is a pink eyed dilute chocolate, which is why its quality is being related to cordovan (b^c) in the champagne case. cordovan is a richer alternative to the gene which causes a mouse to be chocolate (b) and causes champagnes to have a warmer shade. there is no cordovan in aus however.

beautiful mice as always moustress


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankew!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks minibears  i did basic genetics at tafe but not to huge extent


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

and you've all lost me already hahaha....i'm just like..oh nice brown and white mouse etc etc hahahaha...just getting my head around pew LOL


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful little babies :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank!


----------

